# In-Groove CNC bits...In a hand held router?



## newmexico (Jan 17, 2012)

Been wondering if those IN-GROOVE CNC INSERT ENGRAVING SYSTEM bits can work in a hand held router. Called Amana and the technical department said they have liability issues to worry about and cannot say one way or another. 

I cannot see why they would not work for hand held routers. Does anyone have experience with this?



In-Groove CNC Insert Engraving / Signmaking Router Bit System by Amana Tool


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I checked the rpm/feed rate charts and get the impression that there is danger of breaking tips in shallow cuts. They recommend rather slow feed rate when making shallow cuts. Easy to control on CNC... but hand held? I would take their reluctance to say yes with considerable caution!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,

on the page your link points to they say:

"* Warning: These insert knives are intended for CNC machine use only."

They do state they can be used with a pantograph, used to cut laminated materials, veneers, MDF, plastics, wood, solid surface. and carbon fiber.

They are essentially a single flute cutter for the most part so they only make contact on one side of the bit so if the router is not securely fastened they might cause you to lose control if the feed rate is too fast.

I have to agree with the technical department I have liability issues to worry about and cannot say one way or another.:jester:

Warning: These insert knives are intended for CNC machine use only.

Hope this helps you to understand why they say this,
Mike


----------



## newmexico (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok...Yes...thanks for the input.

However, I was under the impression that CNC machines use routers. If that is so, then one should be able to use these bits (with caution). 

But then again, I'm talking myself out of this idea. Just buy a regular router bit and let someone else do the experimenting.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

with the router tied down to a CNC machine the bit does not have the same chance of digging into the wood and pulling it off course. Hand held you don't have the same control.


----------



## newmexico (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, gentlemen. Your advice is appreciated. I had thought to try these cutter out with our overarm pin router, too.


----------

